# Tactical Ultra II turning purple?



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

I have a crazy question guys, I own a Kimber ultra 2 I bought second hand from a good buddy of mine and it seems to have a purple hue to it. Can I get it re-blued or what? It has an aluminum frame. 

Thanks


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Here's some pics...


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks fine on my monitor Maybe it just
needs a good cleaning/polish I would call Kimber and
see what they sayJerry


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

SGT - tactical with the aluminum frame will be different color. to get all black, you have to go tactical HD with the steel frame. Mine looks the same with the lighter color, although yours looks a little pronounced. shouldn't be anything wrong with it...


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Color of aluminum is determined by thickness of oxide build up on it's surface. A rainbow of color can be produced by aiding nature in the oxidation process.

Kimber may generate an extra thick oxide layer, as opposed to natural, to toughen the surface. It may have been overdone on your particular frame.

I would think, should you choose to pay for it, the frame can be bead blasted and re anodized (application of oxide layer).

tumbleweed


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, I'm thinkin its not as bad as I think it is. Plus I plan on it being my daily carry so not to worried about its looks as much as its preformance, and it preforms!! Thanks again for the advice!


----------

